# sms rabbit



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks ghost i really apreciate it.

For anyone who is wondering i got it with single Theraband Gold with a large rock at 12 yards away


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting! Rocks have taken more game than any other type of slingshot ammo. For those interested in survival situations, it is important to get used to shooting stones.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very good shooting! Rocks have taken more game than any other type of slingshot ammo. For those interested in survival situations, it is important to get used to shooting stones.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 Thanks Charles!!
Your right about getting used to rocks. I would choose rocks over lead or steel balls any day.

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Very good shooting! Rocks have taken more game than any other type of slingshot ammo. For those interested in survival situations, it is important to get used to shooting stones.
> ...


Not sure about all that, I love my 1/2" lead,  but dang nice shot.

How you gonna cook it?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks A.W. 
Im not sure how im going to cook it yet. I want to try a different way of cooking it tonight. I have the rabbit fur drying right now as i like to remember my kills.

Have any odd recipes that taste good?

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

wrap it with bacon and put garlic salt and onion powder put it on thw grill


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks man ill try that tonight with it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of recipes I have posted before and really like:

















Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Here are a couple of recipes I have posted before and really like:
> 
> ParmesanRabbit.jpg
> 
> ...


 Thanks charles, I had wrote that down.

SMS


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Good shot!


----------



## zimbowarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

just a thought could you use the pelt to make a nice grip for an ss?


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Good shooting. One of my daughters has a house with a large pebbled drive. Ah well, time to start steadily stripping it !


----------

